# Help......



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

I am in such a mess at the moment.

Basically I am finding it really hard to eat lately. Finished doing my EPH's now and have been off them for a week so its not them.

I can eat breakfast no problem, but my struggle is during the day.

Sometimes I can only manage to eat a fruit salad or something in between meals. I eat my chicken, rice/pasta, veg at lunch time. I snack on crackers or crisp bakes mid afternoon sometimes. But just can't stand facing another portion of chicken veg and pasta. I do have my dinner after the gym which will be around 9.30pm and thats fine no problem.....

Any suggestions what I can do???

I am currently running a course of anavar and wanted to give it my best shot. I have been on it for 3 weeks now and my strength has definitley improved, but dont look any leaner etc. However I am heavier on the scales whether that is good or bad??? Who knows.


----------



## rich81 (May 11, 2005)

Are you fully hydrated, because if i am even slightly dehydrated i have no appetite, but if i drink consistantly i can eat, eat ,eat.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

hhhmmm I could drink a little more I suppose, but I drink around 1.5 litres per day I would say.


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

are you still feeling under the weather chuck, could be down to that


----------



## rich81 (May 11, 2005)

you should really drink more than that if you can, are you taking anything that you havent before, anavar is so mild so i wouldnt have thought that would make you feel like not eating,


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Nope not taking anything else other than anavar.

I am slightly poorly at the mo anyway, but this has been like it for about a month or more now.

Whenever I get diets drawn up for me I can never stick to them as I dont ever feel like eating whats on the plan.


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

Lauren, even tho you been off the eph's for a week maybe your body's still used to the low intake of food during the eph cycle.

when i first start a bulk it always takes two weeks to adjust to the increased intake imo, i would persevere for another week.(sorry)

i can empathize tho mate, theres nowt worse than washing a tin of tuna down at 3 in the afternoon when you really dont want it!


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

I know thats the problem, I just can't face force feeding anymore. Its no good.

I might go back and just start having protein shakes throughout the day instead and see how I get on with that.

Also OSC has suggested some digestion ideas for me to try such as: pineapple with each meal, peppermint tea, and some digestive enzyme capsules.

I might give them a go and see how I feel in a few weeks.

I suppose as long as Im getting my protein intake it wont make much difference.

Another question what would be the ideal protein intake for someone my size looking at getting lean. Im 5' 5" and 9st 10lb.?????


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

> I might give them a go and see how I feel in a few weeks.


Dont try do.....do it half hearted and we fail..all the time...



> Another question what would be the ideal protein intake for someone my size looking at getting lean. Im 5' 5" and 9st 10lb.?????


I look at it this way if your body wants more protein it`ll tell you(craving)if your eationg too much it`ll tell you,loss of appitite craving veggies,being bunged up,foul smelling urine,stools...need I say more????


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> I look at it this way if your body wants more protein it`ll tell you(craving)if your eationg too much it`ll tell you,loss of appitite craving veggies,being bunged up,foul smelling urine,stools...need I say more????


I never ever crave protein......only carbs and fruit. What does that tell you then - Im longing to be obese LOL!!!!! 

I dont think Im eating too much protein to stop my appetite.........surely not!

I only have around 60-80g a day at present I reckon!!!!


----------



## Bigdav (May 24, 2005)

Lauren said:


> hhhmmm I could drink a little more I suppose, but I drink around 1.5 litres per day I would say.


I'd build up to double that, especially if your training hard and eating high protien, your body really need a lot of water to get the most from everything your eating, plus if your feeling crappy it will help flush toxins out of your system


----------



## Bigdav (May 24, 2005)

Lauren said:


> I never ever crave protein......only carbs and fruit. What does that tell you then - Im longing to be obese LOL!!!!!
> 
> I dont think Im eating too much protein to stop my appetite.........surely not!
> 
> I only have around 60-80g a day at present I reckon!!!!


if your trying to lean out you need a lot more protien, that and veg will help fill you up so you dont crave carbs as much, id try doubling the protein intake too


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i never ever crave protien only carbs..


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Lauren said:


> I never ever crave protein......only carbs and fruit. What does that tell you then - Im longing to be obese LOL!!!!!
> 
> I dont think Im eating too much protein to stop my appetite.........surely not!
> 
> I only have around 60-80g a day at present I reckon!!!!


I would say then at the moment you are getting enough for your needs...

I once experimented on a low protein diet at 100 grms or less per day rest coming from carbs/fats and I grew,recovered from workouts got leaner and felt fine...its all in the head,imo...


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

I know I should really double it, but struggling to eat is just so god damn hard!!!!


----------



## Bigdav (May 24, 2005)

DB said:


> i never ever crave protien only carbs..


I honestly dont think anyone ever craves protien, whereas carbs tend to give you a limited high (blood sugar?) when you overeat them, which the body/mind seems to like. Think its a genetic thing back to caveman days


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

hey lauren dont beat urself up over it tho mate... as u'll just get frustrated and eat even less


----------



## Bigdav (May 24, 2005)

Lauren said:


> I know I should really double it, but struggling to eat is just so god damn hard!!!!


Give your body a rest for a couple days, eat plenty veg and fibre, drink plenty water, gives thebody a clean out. Obviously theres something not right somewhere and trying to force your body to do something it doesnt want to isnt the answer. It will win in the end. So clean out for a few days and when you get back on the wagon try some of those enzymes and build up slowly


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

> I honestly dont think anyone ever craves protien, whereas carbs tend to give you a limited high (blood sugar?) when you overeat them, which the body/mind seems to like. Think its a genetic thing back to caveman days


I crave protein when I havent eaten enough for a couple days,I also loose my taste for it when I have eaten too much for a few weeks,hence I go veggie for a week till my taste for pretein returns..you can also become very very sick from over eating protein...I think the medical term is toxicosis(sp)and to treat they take people off protein for maybe even upto a yr to clear the blood/system of it completely,due to the blood becoming protein saturated to the point were even an egg a day is too much...


----------



## Bigdav (May 24, 2005)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> I crave protein when I havent eaten enough for a couple days,I also loose my taste for it when I have eaten too much for a few weeks,hence I go veggie for a week till my taste for pretein returns..you can also become very very sick from over eating protein...I think the medical term is toxicosis(sp)and to treat they take people off protein for maybe even upto a yr to clear the blood/system of it completely,due to the blood becoming protein saturated to the point were even an egg a day is too much...


Crikey, think i'll have to look into that one, i knew renal patients etc get put on a low pro diet but didnt realise that it could affect healthy folks.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

would they not waste away with having no protein????


----------



## Bigdav (May 24, 2005)

nope, the body is incredibly efficent at holdong on to what it has, as long as they are eating plenty carbs then it shouldnt cause much of a problem


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

But surely for someone who wants to look like a fitness model, not eating protein could cause a problem huh!!!!??


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Lauren said:


> But surely for someone who wants to look like a fitness model, not eating protein could cause a problem huh!!!!??


Its only for people that are seriously sick..the blood is so jam packed with protein the body is starting to shutdown because it cant cope with trying to clear itself of the protein,so the medical profession take them of protein so that the body can use up all that is already in itself,thats another reason why I dont totally beleive that you need protein every 3 hrs on the dot...


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

hhhhmmmmm very interesting thoughts their OSC.

It is very hard to try and find a diet that suits you, your lifestyle and your goals huh! I mean I love fruit and cereals and people always tell you to steer clear of them and I think well its natural produce, how can it be bad for you. Sometimes I think to myself why dont I just eat what is natural, you know no processed foods (not that I do anyway) but you know what I mean.

All very conflicting!


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Lauren said:


> hhhhmmmmm very interesting thoughts their OSC.
> 
> It is very hard to try and find a diet that suits you, your lifestyle and your goals huh! I mean I love fruit and cereals and people always tell you to steer clear of them and I think well its natural produce, how can it be bad for you.
> 
> All very conflicting!


Girl you just hit the nail on the head...

Eat natural and you wont go far wrong...


----------



## Bigdav (May 24, 2005)

Lauren said:


> But surely for someone who wants to look like a fitness model, not eating protein could cause a problem huh!!!!??


Not necessarily, although protein does have its place. when it comes to dieting, or tryiing to lose weight, just go by the KISS (keep it stupidly simple, or whichever words you want to use) As long as your daily calorie intake is less than what you burn, you lose weight. Most people tend to fail because they make the diet tooo bland, or eat the same foods over and over, or they become too fussy about the details. Protien isnt essential, but it does help by filling you up for longer, aids in regulating blood sugar, and has a thermogenic effect on the body. Look at liz hurly(sp) she loks good and all she seems to eat is one meal a day and that probably consists of two smarties. Stressing about the whole situation just buggers up your body due to cortisone.


----------



## Bigdav (May 24, 2005)

Lauren said:


> hhhhmmmmm very interesting thoughts their OSC.
> 
> It is very hard to try and find a diet that suits you, your lifestyle and your goals huh! I mean I love fruit and cereals and people always tell you to steer clear of them and I think well its natural produce, how can it be bad for you. Sometimes I think to myself why dont I just eat what is natural, you know no processed foods (not that I do anyway) but you know what I mean.
> 
> All very conflicting!


Bang on laydee, just do what suits you, not what some mag or guru tells you, as someone else on here said, bodybuilding should fitinto our lives, not the other way around

Keep at it hun, you'll get there in the end


----------



## Bodybuilder486 (Jul 29, 2005)

i don't see the need for this post to be stiil up....


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Kindof sounds like stress to me.

Stimulants can burn out your adrenial glands.

DHEA is good for burned out adrenials.

B12 is good for upping your appitite.

Sounds like stress to me tho.

Do you sleep ok?


----------



## Bigdav (May 24, 2005)

Or this one


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Sounds like a wind-up to me...probably a bad joke.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Bigdav said:


> WTF, will someone ban this c*nt!!!


*Done.*

I didnt take the time to read it the first time.

This type of posting will not be permitted.

No warnings, nothing, just gone.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Huh did I miss something going on, on this thread???

I sleep fine, no problems.


----------



## Bigdav (May 24, 2005)

hackskii said:


> *Done.*
> 
> I didnt take the time to read it the first time.
> 
> ...


Fairy muff, i apologise, please forgive meee??


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I asked if you are sleeping fine because that is one sign of adrenal burnout.

You cant sleep.

I was really stressed yesterday and I could not eat.

All I had the whole day was 6 eggs and some bacon, thats it.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Damn thats hardly anything Hacks.

I do eat more than that, just I can't face eating chicken and veg each 2 hourly meal. So I have been inclined to have chicken and pasta and veg and lunch and dinner and snack on fruit, crackers etc mid afternoon etc.

I should be hving more protein I just can't face heavy meals, just dont have the appetite for it.

I wouldn't say Im anymore stressed than usual!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah, I was at my witts end yesterday. I really was loosing it big time.

I tend to internalize my problems more than most.

But on a good note, I am dieting and this actually was helping me (hey, just trying to be optomistic).

If you are dieting then I would consider not eating those crackers, they are highly processed, low in nutritional value and high in the glycemic index.

Better substitutes would be something like grapes or apples, etc.

Even a piece of string cheese would be better than the crackers.

You could try some B12, this is said to increase appitite.

I did notice this some but I am taking the injections (probably taking too much) everyday.

Are you trying to gain or lose weight?

Digestive enzymes will help with the heavy meals and aid in digestion without the extra bloat.

Twin Labs has a pretty good product (I use this) but it is kindof pricey.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Im trying to lose weight, well get leaner anyway.

The crackers I use have the following nutrition values:

Per Cracker

Energy 24kcal

Protein 0.9g

Carbs 3.9g

(of which sugars) 0.1g

Fat 0.5g

Saturates 0.1g

mono unsaturates 0.2g

poly unsaturates 0.2g

Fibre 0.5g

Sodium Trace

I thought they looked quite good.

Top 4 ingredients are as follows: wheat flour, whole grains, (wholewheat flour, wheat bran, wheat germ),rapeseed oil, malt extract.

I think Im going to get some of those Digestive Enzymes too, they sound pretty good to me.

This is a typical daily diet at the mo for me:

8.30am mini shreddies fruity with cup of tea

11.30am fruit

1.30pm chicken/turkey/fish with whoelgrain pasta and veg

3.30pm crackers with philadelphia light and fruit

6.30pm banana

7pm TRAIN

8pm PWO shake Pro Ms

9.30pm chicken/turkey/fish, salad/veg, rice.

Thats it at the as the appetite has gone down the pan, Im trying to eat as clean as I can without overeating.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, I actually dont like the idea of the crackers but that is just me.

The crackers are too low in protein so adding a protein to this like some tuna on top of the cracker and maybe a few fish oils and they would perfect for the macros.

i do like the idea that they have half a gram of fiber each cracker, this is good (lowers the GI of the carb).

If you dont mind, I think I have some suggestions for improvement on your diet.

8.30am mini shreddies fruity with cup of tea

Need some protein and fat in this here and oats would be a better selection for fiber reasons and GI reasons too.

11.30am fruit

Protein and fats here too.

1.30pm chicken/turkey/fish with whoelgrain pasta and veg

This is ok could add a good fat to slow down the carbs from the pasta (olive oil, butter on the veges or fish oils).

3.30pm crackers with philadelphia light and fruit

Need a protein here

6.30pm banana

Need a protein and fat here

8pm PWO shake Pro Ms

This is cool

9.30pm chicken/turkey/fish, salad/veg, rice.

perfect, but dont use fat free dressing if you use dressing, best dressing would be olive oil and viniger

What you will need to do is lower the other nutrients to make the adjustments.

That looks about right for a womans amount of food. By adding the other macros to your diet you will control insulin and this will help big time in lowering the Glycemic Index of the carbs.

Fats suppress insulin.

In the presence of insulin fat burning stops dead.

Adding the protein and fats to that you will do two things.

Slow down absorption and increase the protein so you will aid in muscle rebuilding.

Also this will help your cholesterol lower too.

Adding those fats will help lower triglicerides, lower insuline responce to carbohydrates and also keep blood suger levles more stable giving you more energy.

More even energy too.

Better fat burning too.

Some good fats include, olives, olive oil, avacado, nuts, fish, fish oils, flax.

Flax is not as bad for women as men as it does have some plant sterols that mimic estrogen.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

I know that already Hacks, its just hard to bloody eat at the mo, and thats all I feel like eating tbh I have never been a big eater anyway but Im struggling.

Sometimes cant face certain things like chicken, as had them so much you get sick of things dont you! I know everyone has this. Im sure this is just a stupid phase Im going through right now.

Im sure once the weekend gets here and I chill out for all of 24 hours then I might be in a better place. hehehehe


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I thought you did know that.

Have you thought of getting some of those Zone perfect bars?

They have 210 cals and like 16 grams of protein each bar.

They taste pretty damn good.

Could add one or two of these a day in place of the other stuff.

Or how about a half a banana and some protein powder with some flax seed in the blender.

Just some thoughts.

I dont think you are getting enough protein to do the job, especially if you are taking var right now.

Lean muscle mass is one of the best fat burners around.

The more you have the more the requirement for fuel it takes and the easier to burn bodyfat.


----------

